# Mac OS X is not user friendly



## gxsaurav (Feb 8, 2009)

Didn't know where else to put it. Found through Digg



> *Things OS X Cannot Do*
> 
> 
> *Right Click to Create Text Files:* You have to open TextEdit, create a file, navigate to the right folder, and save as...just to create a stupid file. There is a plugin, but it doesn't work that well. Note: textClipping is NOT a solution. _See my comment below._
> ...



Source


----------



## iMav (Feb 8, 2009)

oh crap I needed something like this an hour back!


----------



## chooza (Feb 8, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Didn't know where else to put it. Found through Digg
> 
> 
> 
> Source


Good Bro. I dont know abt apple. Thanks.May this will be an opener for some MS bashers


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 8, 2009)

One Sentence:
The concept of user friendliness is subjective...


----------



## rockthegod (Feb 8, 2009)

^^kinda agree .... Its all Macs in my lab, and being a long-term Windows and Linux user, I find OSX to be irritating in many aspects.... hence I work in my laptop and avoid Macs as far as its possible to..... BUT on the other hand I have seen my boss, a long term OSX user, finding difficulty to use PCs with as much ease as he does with his Mac.. .so yeah, its subjective and no point in bashing any OS.... use whichever u r comfortable with....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2009)

I agree too. Its always relative and subjective. NOBODY will believe me if I say ArchLinux is easier than CentOS for example.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 8, 2009)

> Mac OS X is not user friendly


lolucrazy? 

@Gautham,Arch is easier than nothing PERIOD

If you like it then use it or GTFO. Why even care to bash any OS. I personally don't like XP. Will I go shouting on roads that XP sucks?
As for Mac OS X,every OS has its flaws but you just can't call it broken or anything.
Take Vista for example. The pop ups when installing any application. Its asks at least twice before installing something. Do you call that user friendly?
I guess you guys are full grown ups unlike me and still post this Mac vs PC non-sense.. Sigh!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> lolucrazy?
> 
> @Gautham,Arch is easier than nothing PERIOD
> 
> ...


See!!!!!

This is what I mean. Its always relative and subjective.

Sunny PROVED my point stronger than ever.

He finds it really easy, saurav finds it hard, while I don't see whats the point.

It IS, it WAS, and it WILL BE always subjective and relative you say how something is.


----------



## vish786 (Feb 8, 2009)

"Mac aint friendly anymore to windows users"


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 8, 2009)

Whenever I go to an Apple Store or any store which has Macs for demos, the person who is around, almost always doesn't want me to use the machine there! It's really annoying!! Even if he lets me use it, he keeps breathing down my neck, as though I'm gonna take away the 21-incher or whatever. This has made me to stay away from Macs for the first reason: I can't get to feel the Mac. The next reason being, the guy almost always acts like a snob. WTF would I want to buy from a dealer who doesn't want to guide his potential customers? Also, I found that single-button mouse VERY annoying.


----------



## iMav (Feb 8, 2009)

^^ Give them a good dressing down. Trust me such faggoty sales-men need that. Besides the feeling of venting your frustration on a macboy has an al together different calming effect


----------



## chooza (Feb 8, 2009)

phreak0ut said:


> Whenever I go to an Apple Store or any store which has Macs for demos, the person who is around, almost always doesn't want me to use the machine there! It's really annoying!! Even if he lets me use it, he keeps breathing down my neck, as though I'm gonna take away the 21-incher or whatever. This has made me to stay away from Macs for the first reason: I can't get to feel the Mac. The next reason being, the guy almost always acts like a snob. WTF would I want to buy from a dealer who doesn't want to guide his potential customers? Also, I found that single-button mouse VERY annoying.



ACtually problem is not you. its Apple itself. He knows if god fobid, any thing went wrong, then he has to wait form months for the part to return back from SErvice. Isiliye, woh chahta hai ki bhaiya chal raha hai toh chalne do, kuch ho gaya na bhagwaan hi maalik hai.
Lol


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 8, 2009)

phreak0ut said:


> Whenever I go to an Apple Store or any store which has Macs for demos, the person who is around, almost always doesn't want me to use the machine there! It's really annoying!! Even if he lets me use it, he keeps breathing down my neck, as though I'm gonna take away the 21-incher or whatever. This has made me to stay away from Macs for the first reason: I can't get to feel the Mac. The next reason being, the guy almost always acts like a snob. WTF would I want to buy from a dealer who doesn't want to guide his potential customers? Also, I found that single-button mouse VERY annoying.



He is afraid U might push the key combination ctrl+alt+delete  & if that doesn't work you will say Mac sucks, so before u can do it, he will stop U


----------



## chooza (Feb 8, 2009)

^ hehehe


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 8, 2009)

WOW! Its interesting to note how well the human mind adapts! I have used windows for long.
I realised 'none', I repeat NONE of the given pointers. Until I read them here, that is.

Nice read. Some are _wrong_ though.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL  .. really funny


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 9, 2009)

> Mac OS X is not user friendly



Mac OS X user is not Windows friendly


----------



## Nuxer (Feb 9, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> Mac OS X user is not Windows friendly



or Windows user is not Mac OS X friendly


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 9, 2009)

> *Mac OS X is not user friendly*


Mac is not pocket friendly.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 9, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> Mac is not pocket friendly.


Mac is only Deep Pocket friendly


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 9, 2009)

Yippee !! Another Round !!!! Its 2009 !! We are missing some people !!! Hope all of them get back soon. 


Obviously users will take time to get adjusted to MAC OS X. Especially Windows Users, because they are used to the UI designed by MS.


----------



## Faun (Feb 9, 2009)

Well...Mac is different


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 10, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> He is afraid U might push the key combination ctrl+alt+delete  & if that doesn't work you will say Mac sucks, so before u can do it, he will stop U



Hehehe..... I think they generally think that I might actually try out  For fun


----------



## harishgayatri (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey I found the single button trackpad pretty good

It is very easy to use
to do single click tap once with one finger
to do double click tap twice with one finger
to right click tap once with 2 fingers simultaneously

and that's it

I got my Unibody 13.3 inch MacBook and it is excellent and also userfriendly


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 13, 2009)

^^
Of course it is but we're talking something else


----------



## pickster (Feb 13, 2009)

"Firewire is useless" ??
you are bashing Mac hardware cuz it had some extra port cuz you dont use it?
oh come on man.

its fair that you say that they have only USB two ports (which incidently even my Vaio had ), but bashing for something extra is stoopid.


----------



## blackleopard (Apr 28, 2009)

A small correction about the bootcamp part.
It's not fault of OSX itself.
All the problems you told about bootcamp are actually windows issues (bootcamp is merely a partition manager and bootloader combo, when you select windows you're booting into windows just like in a normal PC), driver issues and the fact that apple trackpads have only one button.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi-Speed USB has already pwned FireWire.. and it was previously said by tech pundits that adaptation of Intel processors in Mac would kill FireWire and it happened... on the other hand.. i think that there is no way to know the size of multiple files of folders combined in Mac OS X..


----------



## Anon (Jul 30, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> One Sentence:
> The concept of user friendliness is subjective...



Exactly. I have seen many of my friends using Mac OS X very happily and it works for them.


----------



## toofan (Jul 30, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> Mac is not pocket friendly.





tarey_g said:


> Mac is only Deep Pocket friendly



best comments of the week.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 1, 2009)

*www.threadbombing.com/data/media/2/Chuck_Norris_Approves.gif


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 1, 2009)

toofan said:


> best comments of the week.


This is a 6 month thread!!!!


----------



## ionicsachin (Aug 2, 2009)

Mera OS Mahaan...looks like another OS war here


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 11, 2009)

To the Windows side :- I am with you guys!


----------



## Apple Juice (Aug 12, 2009)

use leopard u will come to knw leopard is the best 8)


----------



## jal_desai (Aug 12, 2009)

There is no war. There cant be any war. Clearly, Windows is in our Blood! All those who brag about Apple products know that they were ripped by Apple for nothing. They have no option but to brag in vain and comment and point their finger on every fart that Microsoft makes. Deep down they hate being the haters of Windows and secretly drool over new features/products from MS. Windows cant be ignored! Windows can't die! Windows will prevail!  One day I will buy a MacBook Pro and install Windows 7 in it and stick "I M A PC" stickers over that f'd up half eaten apple logo.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2009)

jal_desai said:


> There is no war. There cant be any war. Clearly, Windows is in our Blood! All those who brag about Apple products know that they were ripped by Apple for nothing. They have no option but to brag in vain and comment and point their finger on every fart that Microsoft makes. Deep down they hate being the haters of Windows and secretly drool over new features/products from MS. Windows cant be ignored! Windows can't die! Windows will prevail!  One day I will buy a MacBook Pro and install Windows 7 in it and stick "I M A PC" stickers over that f'd up half eaten apple logo.



People who purchase Macs get ripped off and then they vent their frustration by making other people buy the same worthless products


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 12, 2009)

jal_desai said:


> There is no war. There cant be any war. Clearly, Windows is in our Blood! All those who brag about Apple products know that they were ripped by Apple for nothing. They have no option but to brag in vain and comment and point their finger on every fart that Microsoft makes. Deep down they hate being the haters of Windows and secretly drool over new features/products from MS. Windows cant be ignored! Windows can't die! Windows will prevail!  One day I will buy a MacBook Pro and install Windows 7 in it and stick "I M A PC" stickers over that f'd up half eaten apple logo.



LMAO   

And end up putting YOUR money in Apple's coffers...Excellent. Apple needs more Windows users like these.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2009)

Yash Raj onlee !


----------



## Garbage (Aug 12, 2009)

jal_desai said:


> There is no war. There cant be any war. Clearly, Windows is in our Blood! All those who brag about Apple products know that they were ripped by Apple for nothing. They have no option but to brag in vain and comment and point their finger on every fart that Microsoft makes. Deep down they hate being the haters of Windows and secretly drool over new features/products from MS. Windows cant be ignored! Windows can't die! Windows will prevail!  One day I will buy a MacBook Pro and install Windows 7 in it and stick "I M A PC" stickers over that f'd up half eaten apple logo.



And you think, the world will say you a great windows fan-boy? huh...


----------



## hackerzlab (Sep 30, 2009)

its a shame. i have been using windows for over 8 years now. i started off with windows 98 and went on until windows 7 arrived and then i bought apple _macbook pro_ to try out something new. its the 13.3 inch screen with 2.26 GHz processor. you wont find the screen size difference between 14.1 and 13.3. its a based model and paid 62K (student discount) for it from ansal plaza, delhi.

my first impression was "wow". its light, gives about 6+ hours battery life although they say 7 hours!, the screen is awesome (what is wrong with the author?). unlike other laptops, i can watch movies from any direction and not worry about the battery getting exhausted while traveling. 

the multi touch trackpad is like wow. please youtube for a video. windows' laptops SUCKS to the core. and i mean it. nobody in his/her right mind will want to go back to the windows laptops once you start off with macbook pro. i have bought over 50 laptops for friends and family - dell, lenovo, compaq, hp etc etc and nothing matches what macbook pro has to offer. the OS is just awesome - snow leopard.

the points that the author made is valid in few aspects. its only a matter of time before u get used to the mac world. he was born in the windows world and couldn't adapt himself. many changes has been made now and more than half of this points are not valid anymore. the rest is just a matter of time learning the new OS.

if you have the money, go for macbook pro and you will never ever wanna go back to windows' laptops! i assure u that. its worth paying 62k. which windows laptop gives 6+ hours battery backup and light as macbook pro with keyboard lid at night and multi touch trackpad (u must check the youtube videos on trackpad) and many other features... 

remember, sanjay dutt and few other actors remain as they can adapt themselves to changes. action hero to comedians! while others like sunny doel went offline hehe


----------



## chooza (Oct 9, 2009)

hackerzlab said:


> its a shame. i have been using windows for over 8 years now. i started off with windows 98 and went on until windows 7 arrived and then i bought apple _macbook pro_ to try out something new. its the 13.3 inch screen with 2.26 GHz processor. you wont find the screen size difference between 14.1 and 13.3. its a based model and paid 62K (student discount) for it from ansal plaza, delhi.
> 
> my first impression was "wow". its light, gives about 6+ hours battery life although they say 7 hours!, the screen is awesome (what is wrong with the author?). unlike other laptops, i can watch movies from any direction and not worry about the battery getting exhausted while traveling.
> 
> ...


 
For you. Kindly go through all these
*www.betanews.com/joewilcox/article...er-Snow-Leopard-and-you-should-too/1253136981

*gizmodo.com/5285452/os-x-snow-leopard-vs-windows-7-the-final-countdown

*www.computerworld.com/s/article/9137182/OS_deathmatch_Snow_Leopard_vs._Windows_7

*www.osnews.com/story/22124/Comparing_Windows_7_Snow_Leopard_Icons

So, never try to compare the one in the millionth product to a universal product like MS Windows. I use my PC for my own work,, not for ne sanjay dutt or etc.


----------



## Krow (Oct 9, 2009)

Lol @ this thread! Really funny to see all these arguments. Quit it guys... Use what you like best.


----------



## hackerzlab (Oct 10, 2009)

@chooza,

m comparing the hardware! but yeah the Snow Leopard beats Windows too in many aspects. i don't wanna start a hate thread here and so won't do in detail..

OS is a matter of time before one learn to use it. the links u provided are just comparisons between windows 7 and snow leopard. 

they can NEVER compare the hardware apple has to offer in this price range. which laptop that runs windows gives u 6+ hours battery backup with multitouch trackpad and sleek and light as macbook pro @ Rs 62,000? NONE. admit it.

anywaz its funny.. how people will shed their blood for  ..m having fun with my new macbook pro and i still recommend anyone who can afford it. *you will not wanna go back to windows.*


----------



## desiibond (Oct 10, 2009)

hackerzlab said:


> its a shame. i have been using windows for over 8 years now. i started off with windows 98 and went on until windows 7 arrived and then i bought apple _macbook pro_ to try out something new. its the 13.3 inch screen with 2.26 GHz processor. you wont find the screen size difference between 14.1 and 13.3. its a based model and paid 62K (student discount) for it from ansal plaza, delhi.
> 
> my first impression was "wow". its light, gives about 6+ hours battery life although they say 7 hours!, the screen is awesome (what is wrong with the author?). unlike other laptops, i can watch movies from any direction and not worry about the battery getting exhausted while traveling.
> 
> ...



SRK always goes after others wives in his movies and still he is there in the industry 

Take a look at Sony Vaio, Dell XPS, Thinkpad X series, Acer 5738 series laptops.


----------



## hackerzlab (Oct 10, 2009)

```
SRK always goes after others wives in his movies and still he is there in the industry
```

i wish i could too hehe 

and thanx for your valuable suggestions in the other forums. i feel i made the best choice. i was checking on dell xps too after u mentioned it but went for the other. no regrets although searching for pirated software is hard hehe.. windows' is better that way hehe


----------



## desiibond (Oct 10, 2009)

^^yep. You did make the right decision. Btw, does that macbook pro have 9600M GT? If it has, that would be terrific buy.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 13, 2009)

vish786 said:


> "Mac aint friendly anymore to windows users"





tarey_g said:


> Mac OS X user is not Windows friendly





amitabhishek said:


> Mac is not pocket friendly.





tarey_g said:


> Mac is only Deep Pocket friendly



Best of all 



desiibond said:


> SRK always goes after others wives in his movies and still he is there in the industry
> 
> Take a look at Sony Vaio, Dell XPS, Thinkpad X series, Acer 5738 series laptops.



 i did the same.. I liked Sony Vaio but the model i liked was 1.3lac and it was out of my budget. Next best thing were XPS and MacBookPro(Personaly dont like brands like Acer.Used Thinkpad befor and dont want to use again). Looked at Dell XPS and Macbook pro and i end up with a macbook pro. Reason was not the OS but the dashing stylish laptop with that multi touch. But now after using it for almost 2 months i feel i have started liking Mac Snow leopard. Born and grown on pirated OS from 98 to vista i always felt windows is best and still now i feel window is much ahead from OS X for application support but something i really fell good about the OS X is the clean look and dont have unwanted stuffs, NO MAJOR PROBLEM of VIRUS atleast till now and i hated scanning pendrives of my friends which i dont need to do now   Also one best part why a mac user wont miss winodw is because of the support of virtualization. I can literally run any windows app even IE6 which you cant do on Vista  on Mac using CrossOver or run vista or win 7 on macos x with VMware parallel or to play NFS i have a 30 GB of dedicated windows vista bootable on my laptop just restart and play game. 

Macbook Pro is a lovely device and would suggest anyone spending good amount of money for laptop should have a look for macbook pro.The aluminum body rocks.


----------



## hackerzlab (Oct 13, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^yep. You did make the right decision. Btw, does that macbook pro have 9600M GT? If it has, that would be terrific buy.



i got NVIDIA GeForce 9400M. it will do for now wit 2GB RAM but it runs like 4GB RAM on windows vista! snow leopard is so smooth and far lighter than windows.

recommended to anyone who wants to buy a new laptop.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 13, 2009)

^^Looks like the 65k macbook pro has become one of the hottest laptops in the market now.


----------



## petricnout (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey Gxsaurav.
  	 	 	 	 	 	  Myself Petricnout and I read your entire posting. I think you are absolutely right. Mac Os is not just the user friendly Operating System, It is useful for making application programming software. User friendly operating system is Microsoft OS Family. So, You should have to go for that.    	 	 	 	 	Anyways thanks for posting it .Stay connected.


----------



## jebarson007 (Oct 26, 2009)

I wont even consider Mac to be an OS. A OS is supposed to run on any machine not some crap machine which is manufactured by the company.

A very good example for monopoly. You have to go to apple store for everything u need to do with your mac and you have to pay for the service packs which is nothing but their own bug fixes. I still dont understand why 5% of world still has to go behind this crap. Well may be there has to at least few stupid enough.


----------



## oval_man (Nov 2, 2009)

New MacBook Pro with 7hours battery backup is available in India?

Anyone using it? Any digit review?

Plz share!


----------



## the.kaushik (Nov 2, 2009)

oval_man said:


> New MacBook Pro with 7hours battery backup is available in India?
> 
> Anyone using it? Any digit review?
> 
> Plz share!



Ya am using and almost 2 months now. What details you want?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


jebarson007 said:


> I wont even consider Mac to be an OS. A OS is supposed to run on any machine not some crap machine which is manufactured by the company.
> 
> A very good example for monopoly. You have to go to apple store for everything u need to do with your mac and you have to pay for the service packs which is nothing but their own bug fixes. I still dont understand why 5% of world still has to go behind this crap. Well may be there has to at least few stupid enough.



 and the % increasing. Truly speaking i really dont want from MY heart, to increase the ratio. It will keep the apple factor alive  After all if its for every one then its not apple


----------



## oval_man (Nov 9, 2009)

^^^that's gr8! howz ur experience with Macbook pro?

I've enquired here in Chennai,they say new macbooks will be available only after 2-3 wks,

From where u got it? India? or US?

Howz d price? any big difference between macbook(basic model) and pro?

U can write a review to enlighten us!


----------



## the.kaushik (Nov 9, 2009)

There are so many reviews in the internet so i dint wrote anything. 
Though you can have my initial experience here and ask me specifically if you want to know *classictutorials.com/2009/09/11/101-with-mac-story-of-a-window-user/

I took it from Bangalore iStore (Reliance). Basic difference when i took was the multitouch pad (which now is available in the upcoming mac book also) and the aluminum body which is very nice and you can be rough to it  If you are taking the 13" model i would suggest you to have the one with 4GB. For me i took the 2Gb one and i really miss 4GB as it would have been better to run windows virtually and running heavy flash videos. Usually when i play games in facebook the laptop heats up(80 to 90C. Which according to apple is fine. I called there customer care). I feel i would have given it some more ram.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 25, 2009)

Mac OS X is not user friendly
  Because:-
1)Users find it difficult to buy mac with ther petite money.
2)There are less stores available for it to buy and even more lesser money .
3)Steve Jobs is dying so the new boss is not user friendly.
4)It is difficult to pirate Os X than say windows so not user friendly.


----------



## pickster (Dec 26, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> 4)It is difficult to pirate Os X than say windows so not user friendly.



actually, its easy to pirate.
people are not exposed to the "scene" so much.
PLUS, you can't run it on any computer.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 27, 2009)

^^^It was meant as a joke.Thanks for listening carefully.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 27, 2009)

but mac claims they are the worlds most adavanced os.



rockthegod said:


> ^^kinda agree .... Its all Macs in my lab, and being a long-term Windows and Linux user, I find OSX to be irritating in many aspects.... hence I work in my laptop and avoid Macs as far as its possible to..... BUT on the other hand I have seen my boss, a long term OSX user, finding difficulty to use PCs with as much ease as he does with his Mac.. .so yeah, its subjective and no point in bashing any OS.... use whichever u r comfortable with....



true.


----------



## pickster (Dec 27, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> ^^^It was meant as a joke.Thanks for listening carefully.



i know.. i got the humor.


----------



## hackerzlab (Jan 1, 2010)

everyone is missing the point - the hardware. thats the difference. 

no windows laptop: dell, vaio, hp, lenovo... etc cannot offer what macbook pro hardware has to offer at 60K 

btw, i can always run windows xp/vista/7 like any other application (like i would run safari, firefox, itunes, etc) while running the mac OS. beat that.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 1, 2010)

^Games too? GFW games?


----------



## Krow (Jan 1, 2010)

Mac has some games. A good example would be Dragon Age: Origins.


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2010)

Getting used to Linux takes months.
Getting used to Windows takes a fortnight.
And getting used to a Mac takes minutes.

*Thats newbie friendliness.*

*User friendliness is subjective.*


----------



## hellknight (Jan 24, 2010)

@hackerzlab.. you must be out of your mind..
MBP specs :-

*2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
2 GB DDR3
Onboard 9400 NVIDIA GFx
160 GB HDD*

Now, let's se Dell Studio 15 

Intel Core 2 Duo 2.53 GHz (P8700) MBP has P7350
4 GB DDR2
250 GB HDD
ATI Radeon 4570

These all under 60k.. And there's that awesome Sony VAIO too.. 

Processor :- *Intel Core 2 Duo P8700 (2.53 GHz)*
RAM :- *4 GB DDR3*
GFX :- *NVIDIA GT230M* (waaaaaaaaaaaaay better than 9400M)
HDD :- *320GB* (twice that of MBP)

This one is for just *Rs. 58k!!!*
So please check the Apple's site first and then post.
PS :- The Sony VAIO CW comes loaded with *Adobe Premiere Elements, Adobe Photoshop Elements and Roxio Media Creator*.. which are way better than* iMovie, iPhoto* and if there is some* iBurning iCrap* loaded in MBP. It even has *HDMI* port if you want to hook it up to external display.. and the MBP has.. oh yeah.. the lousy *mini-display* port

And change your freaking name.. you're a disgust in the names of hackers who thinks that Mac OS X can't be installed on PC...


----------



## ico (Jan 24, 2010)

What are we comparing over here? Only the operating systems (the Thread title suggests so), so I think it would be better if everyone keeps the Hardware out of comparison. 

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------




hackerzlab said:


> no windows laptop: dell, vaio, hp, lenovo... etc cannot offer what macbook pro hardware has to offer at 60K


----------



## desiibond (Jan 24, 2010)

hackerzlab said:


> everyone is missing the point - the hardware. thats the difference.
> 
> no windows laptop: dell, vaio, hp, lenovo... etc cannot offer what macbook pro hardware has to offer at 60K
> 
> btw, i can always run windows xp/vista/7 like any other application (like i would run safari, firefox, itunes, etc) while running the mac OS. beat that.


 
 for 65k, I now get a core i7 + HD4650 based laptop from Dell. In h/w PC hardware is much much better when compared to macs.

But yes, when it comes to UI, it certainly is user friendly. For someone who has been on windows for whole life, it takes some time in getting used to. 

Use Solaris and you will know how a user-unfriendly OS looks like


----------



## ico (Jan 24, 2010)

desiibond said:


> For someone who has been on windows for whole life, it takes some time in getting used to.


I've bought a Mac mini. I had never touched a Mac before. Within 15 minutes, I was totally familiar with the environment.

For me, Snow Leopard has been 'that' user friendly. Seriously.

I've been using Windows 7 since over a month. And again, I had never touched Vista before switching to 7. And it took me around 2 weeks to get used to Windows 7.

 Being a FOSS enthusiast, I'll admit that getting used to Linux takes a few months. You'll actually have to install something like Arch to understand basic things about Linux more clearly.

*Currently using:* Arch Linux (primary), Windows 7  on Acer Aspire 5630 and Snow Leopard (might become my Primary OS) on Mac mini.


----------



## krates (Jan 24, 2010)

mac is different.. it is out of the box thinking.. 

Steve jobs rocks........


----------



## hellknight (Jan 25, 2010)

@ico.. I'm too FOSS enthusiast... and no, it doesn't requires you to install Arch to learn basic things about Linux.. my dad is using Ubuntu on his laptop since the days of 8.04 and he never complains anything.. 

But, installing Arch is a pleasure.. you can learn how the entire OS works when you install it... on the other hand, Mac OS X is so tightly guarded by Apple that you can never guess what is going where, what's happening to all the threads etc.. they took all the good things from FOSS like BSD kernel, KHTML from Konqueror and most importantly they took GCC to make their XCode which allows them to make apps.. and they charge you for becoming a developer.. What a shame!!


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 25, 2010)

hellknight said:


> and they charge you for becoming a developer.. What a shame!!



Ya thats something i thought apple should have thought about. It would have given some more dimension, though 99$ is not much for a developer but still.


----------



## Krow (Jan 25, 2010)

$99 = ~Rs. 5000. Way too much for trying to help make something better (unless of course you get like 10 times the amount in return).


----------



## ico (Jan 25, 2010)

hellknight said:


> @ico.. I'm too FOSS enthusiast... and no, it doesn't requires you to install Arch to learn basic things about Linux.. my dad is using Ubuntu on his laptop since the days of 8.04 and he never complains anything..
> 
> But, installing Arch is a pleasure.. you can learn how the entire OS works when you install it...


I never said that it requires Arch to learn basic things about Linux.

A one day installation of Arch gave me the experience which I would have got after using Ubuntu for months.

Arch was my first distribution. I took the harder way, I think learning curve was faster for me due to that.

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------




hellknight said:


> and they charge you for becoming a developer.. What a shame!!





the.kaushik said:


> Ya thats something i thought apple should have thought about. It would have given some more dimension, though 99$ is not much for a developer but still.





Krow said:


> $99 = ~Rs. 5000. Way too much for trying to help make something better (unless of course you get like 10 times the amount in return).


Agreed. But thats for iPhone SDK and iPhone OS development. Xcode is free and is used for OS X development. I think that I've got Xcode in the other DVD which I received with my Mac mini.

But the topic is *Mac OS X is not user friendly. *We are going a lot offtopic.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 26, 2010)

Mac OS X is a lot more user friendly than any other OS. I've used Arch Linux, Ubuntu, Windows 7 and Leopard and I find Leopard the most user friendly and usable OS. It's very secure, looks great, has tons of great applications and most of all it 'works'. 
It's not that I'm a apple fanboy or I hate Windows. In fact I use Windows 7 Ultimate as my primary OS on my PC. Heck I even bought the original copy! If you're into gaming then there's no alternative to Windows but for everything else Mac pwns Windows or Linux for that matter. It's only gaming that still makes me go back to Windows. If it weren't for gaming I'd be a full time Mac user by now.
People don't realize the awesomeness of Mac or Mac OS X until they use it. Take ico for an example. He's started to see Snow Leopard as his primary OS already. I'm sure that sooner or later he'll shift to Mac OS X as his primary OS as I don't see he's much into gaming except Urban Terror which works natively on Mac OS X.
For comments like 'people who bought a Mac got ripped off and all that jibber jabber', above explanation is the best. You need to use it to believe it.


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2010)

^ +1000000000


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2010)

"very secure"


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2010)

That very secure was an exaggeration though.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 26, 2010)

At least we don't need to pay just to keep our computers secure.


----------



## hellknight (Jan 26, 2010)

^ Yeah.. that's why Mac gets hacked even before Windows every time at Hackerfest.. or what ever is that.. Charlie Miller hacked Mac firstly in 2 minutes and then in 10 seconds.. and you Macboys then talk about security...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 26, 2010)

*smokes* I smell OS war.


----------



## hellknight (Jan 26, 2010)

Yup.. trying to ignite a flame in a dead forum...


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2010)

Who is a Macboy here? /me is not. 

The topic is, *Mac OS X is not user friendly *


----------



## Apple Juice (Jan 28, 2010)

ico said:


> Who is a Macboy here? /me is not.
> 
> The topic is, *Mac OS X is not user friendly *


u sud be pr0ud of being a macboy.  look at me i am macboy, for life.   
and u speak sense mac os x is newbie friendly and friendly 4 all


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2010)

@sapota juice
its good to be a macboy. I admire jour attitude.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 28, 2010)

Apple Juice said:


> u sud be pr0ud of being a macboy.  look at me i am macboy, for life.
> and u speak sense mac os x is newbie friendly and friendly 4 all


Duh.........


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 29, 2010)

Apple Juice said:


> u sud be pr0ud of being a macboy.  look at me i am macboy, for life.
> and u speak sense mac os x is newbie friendly and friendly 4 all



go fetch a iPad, go go go... Its your duty I suppose as a macboy.


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2010)

I was thinking of setting up Apache-MySql-PHP on Snow Leopard. I just realized yesterday that Apache & PHP were already installed and I just had to enable 'Web Sharing' from System Preferences to enable Apache. It was indeed a pleasant surprise.

If you want, you can surely call it 'user friendliness'.


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2010)

^^Sure but choli ke peeche kya hai


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2010)

^  adfjahfkret


----------



## lywyre (Feb 12, 2010)

I like Apple, and apple juice and my doctor also said an apple a day is good for ... w8 a min... you guyz talking of THAT apple ... its forbidden. Don't eat


----------

